# French Bulldog



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Went and picked this little beauty up today, French Bulldog, called him Zacky


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

Retic food? 


only joking lol, he looks a nice dog!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

He's lovely


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

OMG that little face! So cute!! He looks just like a miserable old man but its so adorable!!


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

EERRRRMMMMAAAGGGGEEEERRRRDDDD! The cuteness! :flrt:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

ryanking045 said:


> Retic food?
> 
> 
> only joking lol, he looks a nice dog!





samurai said:


> He's lovely





kingkelly said:


> OMG that little face! So cute!! He looks just like a miserable old man but its so adorable!!





ruthyg said:


> EERRRRMMMMAAAGGGGEEEERRRRDDDD! The cuteness! :flrt:


Haha thanks everybody he is so cute! This is my first dog, ive always grown up around them and my parents have Lahaso Apsos and Pugs, he will be living at my parents 3 days per week where he can socialise and then with me the other 4 days as i live literally a 5 minute walk away from them


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Awww cute. They always seem to have on those shy wee faces when you first take them home. So cute! Haha


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

He's so shiny! Didn't look too happy about the pictures, though.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Jamiioo said:


> Awww cute. They always seem to have on those shy wee faces when you first take them home. So cute! Haha





elmthesofties said:


> He's so shiny! Didn't look too happy about the pictures, though.


Yeah its been a busy day for him, bless


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck with him ...........i have recently been looking after a 6 month old Frenchie bitch pup.........MY GOD! They can crap for England :gasp:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Just a little bit of advice...........there are plenty of no all no nothing people on here..........best keep the way that you bring your dog up to yourself ..........otherwise you will get preached to.......just like i was :devil: I did start a thread about 2 weeks ago.....have a read :whistling2: i only looked after the pup for 10 days before returning it to my girlfriend.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

chandelierman said:


> Just a little bit of advice...........there are plenty of no all no nothing people on here..........best keep the way that you bring your dog up to yourself ..........otherwise you will get preached to.......just like i was :devil: I did start a thread about 2 weeks ago.....have a read :whistling2: i only looked after the pup for 10 days before returning it to my girlfriend.


That's a bit of an over reaction??

Cute puppy though - I'll enjoy watching him grow up! :2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

feorag said:


> That's a bit of an over reaction??


 
Is it? you used your freedom of speach i and i am using mine :bash:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Ahhhhh absolutely gorgeous ! Lucky you !


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

chandelierman said:


> Just a little bit of advice...........there are plenty of no all no nothing people on here..........best keep the way that you bring your dog up to yourself ..........otherwise you will get preached to.......just like i was :devil: I did start a thread about 2 weeks ago.....have a read :whistling2: i only looked after the pup for 10 days before returning it to my girlfriend.


This was a thread about somebody getting a new puppy. They're very happy and there's no need to bring up your bad experiences with the forum. Completely pointless. I would have thought you'd want to forget the whole experience, because I looked through the thread and YOU were the person that came across as being rude a lot of the time. That's just silly old me, though, so feel free to use lots of smileys like :bash: and :devil: in your next post. 
Really, though, there's no need for this to become an argument, is there?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

feorag said:


> That's a bit of an over reaction??
> 
> Cute puppy though - I'll enjoy watching him grow up! :2thumb:





JackieL said:


> Ahhhhh absolutely gorgeous ! Lucky you !


Thanks guys


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

omg soooo cute  i do love frenchies they have to be the top breed on my wish list of dogs to own


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

What a beautiful pup. I do hope you take progress pics.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> Just a little bit of advice...........there are plenty of no all no nothing people on here..........best keep the way that you bring your dog up to yourself ..........otherwise you will get preached to.......just like i was :devil: I did start a thread about 2 weeks ago.....have a read :whistling2: i only looked after the pup for 10 days before returning it to my girlfriend.


I doubt he plans on keeping his in the garden if u give it bk early because u got abit of stick thats pathetic and sorry cpt that's a very nice looking frenchie there wicked little dogs


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Ameliaxx said:


> omg soooo cute  i do love frenchies they have to be the top breed on my wish list of dogs to own


They are great, always wanted one 



Esarosa said:


> What a beautiful pup. I do hope you take progress pics.


I definately will be 



jaykickboxer said:


> I doubt he plans on keeping his in the garden if u give it bk early because u got abit of stick thats pathetic and sorry cpt that's a very nice looking frenchie there wicked little dogs


Cheers


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG I want to steal him, take him home......and cuddle him to bits! Sooooo cute Bruce : victory:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Artisan said:


> OMG I want to steal him, take him home......and cuddle him to bits! Sooooo cute Bruce : victory:


Awwhh haha, im in love with him haha! So is everybody that sees him


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Awh hes gorgeous, i want one of these so so bad it hurts! 
Hes going be be a hansome boy when he grows up


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Awh hes gorgeous, i want one of these so so bad it hurts!
> Hes going be be a hansome boy when he grows up


Awh thank you, im sure he is. Everybody who has met him has fallen in love with him and wants to take him home! Our pug is very jealous as shes used too all the attention haha!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So cute, I love Frenchies:flrt:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> So cute, I love Frenchies:flrt:


Awhh thank you


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

He IS the Batman! -


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

He is so adorable!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Jamiioo said:


> He is so adorable!


He really is


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

awwww just look at those ears! i would love one of these...maybe one day


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Ameliaxx said:


> awwww just look at those ears! i would love one of these...maybe one day


Haha love his ears, you should totally go for it


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

im going to come steal him


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

kaleigh said:


> im going to come steal him


Everybody wants to do that  - Heres a few new pictures  -


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

New picture  -


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

My sister has asked me to help her research getting a frenchie. 

Not a breed I know anything about as I can't even look at a brachycephalic breed without feeling hideously short of breath. 

I am currently finding it hard to find many honest websites where the problems are not spun as a desired breed "trait"


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Kare said:


> My sister has asked me to help her research getting a frenchie.
> 
> Not a breed I know anything about as I can't even look at a brachycephalic breed without feeling hideously short of breath.
> 
> I am currently finding it hard to find many honest websites where the problems are not spun as a desired breed "trait"


And????


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> And????


and so I read this thread to try and get some ideas what like are like to live with....seems however to have been more about a handful of obnoxious dickheads than any info on french bulldogs


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Kare said:


> and so I read this thread to try and get some ideas what like are like to live with....seems however to have been more about a handful of obnoxious dickheads than any info on french bulldogs


If you have any questions im happy to help but you didn't really direct any questions as such? He is a very affectionate dog, the breed problems havent really been manifestering themselves, he doesnt really over heat, doesnt snore, or struggle to breath. He's wonderful.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> If you have any questions im happy to help but you didn't really direct any questions as such? He is a very affectionate dog, the breed problems havent really been manifestering themselves, he doesnt really over heat, doesnt snore, or struggle to breath. He's wonderful.


Was just discussing that I am finding it hard to research them. With a Golden retriever it is clear, they have these issues. Not one telling you that something that is a disability is really a good thing.

Those commenting that they wanted one, or loved him were not asking questions either, but seems you were not so rude to them as to reply as you did to me.

Anyways some questions. Does he still live part time elsewhere? does he seem to care about this arrangement? Has he any attachment to you that makes him seem to mind when you are not around, or is he closer to someone else than you?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Kare said:


> Does he still live part time elsewhere? does he seem to care about this arrangement? Has he any attachment to you that makes him seem to mind when you are not around, or is he closer to someone else than you?


He still lives fully in the same place, he will live with me for a couple of days every week in a few months time, i didnt want to disrupt his development period too much, hes definitely closest to me, whenever i visit he spends all his time with me, but is just as affectionate to all the family, as are our other dogs, they are very well socialized and play together a lot aswell.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks. My sister works 3 days a week for 12 hour shifts and her baby goes to her aunt (Really scummy Fathers sister) Guessing any dog would go to the same place. So would be harder with a dog that tends to be single person loyal, like a chihuahua or a German shepherd.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Kare said:


> Was just discussing that I am finding it hard to research them. With a Golden retriever it is clear, they have these issues. Not one telling you that something that is a disability is really a good thing.
> 
> Those commenting that they wanted one, or loved him were not asking questions either, but seems you were not so rude to them as to reply as you did to me.
> 
> Anyways some questions. Does he still live part time elsewhere? does he seem to care about this arrangement? Has he any attachment to you that makes him seem to mind when you are not around, or is he closer to someone else than you?


I didnt mean to appear rude, from the phrasing of your post i couldnt tell if you were trying to put down those breeds, we are more than aware of the health issues they have, and we can accomodate that.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Kare said:


> Thanks. My sister works 3 days a week for 12 hour shifts and her baby goes to her aunt (Really scummy Fathers sister) Guessing any dog would go to the same place. So would be harder with a dog that tends to be single person loyal, like a chihuahua or a German shepherd.


I live 4 minutes away so usually find the time to visit him daily despite working full time and studying, although once my studying is done and is he a little older he will live with me 2/3 days per week, but he is very happy with my parents, i pay all the bills but it does keep him socialised and he gets to play with the other dogs, he has the best temperament ive ever come across.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

He loves everyone but we do think im the favorite as when i visit he doesnt leave my side and we have nice walks and i do most things with him.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> I didnt mean to appear rude, from the phrasing of your post i couldnt tell if you were trying to put down those breeds, we are more than aware of the health issues they have, and we can accomodate that.


Not really putting them down, just as I am sure my hyper working lines retriever would not be for you, these are not for me. 

I will never see not liking a breed as a put down, that is the reason there are so many breeds, because everyone wants or needs different things from their companion.

I Was really just saying that they were not a breed I knew anything about, because they were not the type of breed for me, so really starting on a back foot, somewhere I have not felt I have been since I was a child when it came to dogs.

I have suddenly had to recognise when asked about this breed that all I know about dogs, is mainly about working types gundogs/working dogs and pastoral mainly with some hound knowledge


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Kare said:


> Not really putting them down, just as I am sure my hyper working lines retriever would not be for you, these are not for me.
> 
> I will never see not liking a breed as a put down, that is the reason there are so many breeds, because everyone wants or needs different things from their companion.
> 
> ...


Sorry for jumping to wrong conclusion, hope i didnt cause any offense, because none was meant. If you have any questions im happy to help where i can. Theres some good literature on this breed aswell. They are wonderful dogs and havent really come across any with severe issues really.

My partner has an aolmost encyclopedic knowledge on dog breeds across the spectrum, whereras im more on the Exotics side of things, she keeps working breeds herself. Whereas ive always been more into the smaller breeds.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

There's a really good book called 'Healthy Frenchies: an owners manual by Dr.Jan Durr Grebe.I bought it from the breed club for about £15 a few years ago.I'm not sure if it's available through them still.A google search resulted in the usual outlandish prices on Amazon.It doesn't hide any of the issues surrounding the breed.This is a link to a piece in it called Letter to my Vet which focuses on the potential problems.Although it's an American book it's very good.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=healthy%20frenchies%20an%20owners%20manual&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&ved=0CFEQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbulldogclan2007.clan.su%2Fpubl%2F10-1-0-15&ei=zHN6Ub24KMWJ0AWYiIDIDA&usg=AFQjCNGIqc7TSJy4zymueKjOxr4o_eV9nA&bvm=bv.45645796,d.d2k


----------

